
Transitioning into a big data/ analytics career - sonabinu
I am conducting a survey for a presentation I want to make on transitioning into a big data&#x2F; analytics career. I would really appreciate people who have made this transition to share their experience.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;QVNHBRX
======
tedmiston
Not sure if I'm quite your target market but I gave it a shot. My current role
is implementing various pipelines for a data engineering platform. While we
don't do machine learning or AI, we do provide a service which connects to and
processes other people's big data and various data sources such as clickstream
events. A lot of my day to day is integrating frameworks like Airflow and
Spark.

~~~
sonabinu
Thank you! I appreciate the time you took. Yes, you are definitely a part of
the target audience I am hoping will take the survey

